# What nailpolish could this be? *pic included*



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

Any idea what brand and shade this could be? Or something very similar? It looks like a deep ruby red to me with a hint of burgundy, with lots of gloss.


----------



## blessedone337 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well not sure, but OPI has a color very similiar to that...can't remember the name. Ulta has a sale on these types of colors and you can look on OPI's website. They also let you try on the colors by selecting a hand that matches your skin tone (online).


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah I tried that but Internet pictures often don't look the same irl. It would be great if someone could guess the color and brand.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, that looks like it could be so many brands, so if it's runway related I'd say try OPI.  Other than that, I can get the same effect with Revlon products.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have Sinful Colors nail polish in 121 Merlot, and though 2 or more coats it looks very much like the color in your pics. Being so cheap, I'm sure it's not the same one, but it looks a lot like it IMO

also, maybe milani in blackberry baby or opi la boheme? a nice top coat over them would make them very glossy


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 19, 2008)

right away it reminded my of OPI's "I'm not really a waitress"...but there are sooo many that look almost alike, best thing to do might be to bring the pic to a salon and check out the display


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 19, 2008)

OPI Bogota Blackberry (not sure if this is dc'd or not) or OPI SoHo Nice To Meet You.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 19, 2008)

0909_cut_nails on Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
or 
http://l.yimg.com/www.flickr.com/images/spaceball.gif
(I'm not sure which link will work)
OPI - I'm not really a waitress (in the pic you posted, it looks like she also has very shiny, clear coat on top)


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm gonna guess opi pretty at the premiere


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

To me, it looks like OPI's "An Affair in Red Square."


----------



## liltweekstar (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_To me, it looks like OPI's "An Affair in Red Square."_

 





it's a really pretty color


----------



## versace (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the color that looks SAME,its metallic,deep ruby,i love it
its from MAYBELLINE forever strong..really nice color and shiny


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I have Sinful Colors nail polish in 121 Merlot, and though 2 or more coats it looks very much like the color in your pics. Being so cheap, I'm sure it's not the same one, but it looks a lot like it IMO

also, maybe milani in blackberry baby or opi la boheme? a nice top coat over them would make them very glossy_

 
Milani's Blackberry Baby is a lot darker and more "wine-y."


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 21, 2008)

Look's like OPI's I'm Not Really A Waitress...but then again, there's about 15 of them that look about the same.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Milani's Blackberry Baby is a lot darker and more "wine-y."_

 
In daylight, the color on me is very similar to that in the pics.

If anyone's interested in looking at nail polish swatches, here's a great gallery
http://nailgal.com/
you have to sign up, but it is so so worth it! so many swatches and colors to check out. hth!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 22, 2008)

looks similar to OPI's " call my  M-agent-A" which I am wearing right now.



edit : actually after looking at the photos some more, I think "call my m-agent-a" is more of a brighter Red with a lil burgundy.

Those photos look more of a purpleish.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 22, 2008)

i have OPI An Affair In Red Square..and it really looks  alot like this color*.*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a M.A.C. nail polish in a color called Rocker.  I put on 3 coats of it and put it up to these pictures.  It's looks very similar.

The swatch on the M.A.C. site doesn't look like the product in person.  The product is a  slightly frosty deep wine/red.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 24, 2008)

Reminds me of a Leighton Denny colour but I can't think what the name is. I'll go look it up.

Edit - I think it's one of the Chameleon ones in Two Faced but with the colour changing topcoat on top. That's what it looks most like to me.


----------



## somethingsinful (Jan 30, 2008)

maybe opi's romeo & joliet because it looks more berry then red to me


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *somethingsinful* 

 
_maybe opi's romeo & joliet because it looks more berry then red to me_

 
I second that suggestion...OPI's Romeo & Joliet







Source


----------



## gatsby (Jan 30, 2008)

does the photo have a source? that might help.

OPI Romeo and Joliet might be too brick-red, and OPI An Affair in Red Square might work, but it might be too red-red with not enough plum. It does have the look of an OPI red though... maybe from their Canadian collection?


----------



## Moonspell (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm... I have 2 suggestions:

Sephora - Nº 10 (5ml)
Dote - Jeri 212 (12ml)

Both brands available in Switzerland, I think.


----------



## user79 (Jan 31, 2008)

As for the source of the pic, I saw it on Perez Hilton, those are Tila Tequila's nails.


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

I have I've Red The Script from OPI on my toes right now and it looks very very similar to them. I kind of see a swirly kind of of shimmer going through those nails (I may have just stared at it too long to figure out what it is haha), which looks a lot like I've Red The Script.


----------



## leen (Mar 17, 2008)

thank you


----------

